# upgrading to perl 5.10



## qsecofr (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi,

Saw the sticky about ports in flux till April 10 or so.  If as expected most everything will need re-compile, seems like as good a time as any to upgrade perl from 5.8 to 5.10.

Also saw the thread stating the directions in /usr/ports/UPDATING do not work as written.  Is that still true?

If so, is the recommended procedure:
* make a backup package
* pkg_delete or make deinstall perl 5.8
* install perl 5.10
* recompile everything that depends on perl (is there an after-upgrade script?)

I'm on version FBSD7.2 and perl is currently installed from ports.  Has anyone run into any gotchas, or is there any other important info to note?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 5, 2010)

I think those are the steps I used, yes. There is the perl-after-upgrade script (which just copies over modules), but if you're recompiling everything linked to perl anyway, that's not really needed. Maybe just to immediately get the modules in place for processes that might need them, before embarking on that lengthy recompile process.


----------

